# RPM intake



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Just scored a used one for 100 bucks and I wanted know any common issue’s you guys run into running these on your engines. Car is a 72 gto so I think hood clearence should just be enough. Also do I have gasket match bc the ports won’t line up with my 4x heads?

thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thered72 said:


> Just scored a used one for 100 bucks and I wanted know any common issue’s you guys run into running these on your engines. Car is a 72 gto so I think hood clearence should just be enough. Also do I have gasket match bc the ports won’t line up with my 4x heads?
> 
> thanks!


I would just slap it on and not worry about port match unless the heads are already off? If so, then I would gasket match them. I think the RPM ports may be a little bigger (RA IV?), but I don't see any real problems unless you were trying to extract every inch of HP out of it. Get the gaskets that match the intake size, not the head if the head is smaller, because if the head is smaller, the gasket will hang into the manifold's runners and that would cause a problem.

Just make sure you get the correct gaskets that will work with your heads exhaust crossover port as well. Have not used an RPM, so not sure if you have any issues in that area.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds like you scored an older one which is good. I've seen on several forums where the newer RPM's need .060" taken off the mating surfaces to fit. Problems with the boltholes manifold-to-head and with the water conection at the front aligning properly. I plan on getting one soon (possibly used if not modified in some way) and will do a post to let others know if I have to have my machinist take ,060" off mine. As an aside this problem has appeared on RPM's for other makes. As PJ has mentioned in other posts don't just assume the part is correct from the manufacturer, check it out closely.


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Ok, see I knew I’ve read things about this. It’s never easy with Pontiacs or Oldsmobile’s. I will do what both you said and really take a gander at the fitment.


----------

